# Tri-tronics Pro 500



## code3retrievers (Jan 7, 2003)

My new Pro 500 xls was delivered today. I must say Tri-tronics got it right. The new unit has the same package but inside is a vast improvement as far as function. Turn on and off is quick, easy and positive. You can now leave it on the charger for as long as you want and it comes with 1 charger with 2 leads. 

John


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

*xls*

Still the same intensity levels as the XL? How does it turn off? Everything else the same?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

The dial goes from 0-6. I think, in general, it is just a smigeon less intense than my old 500 LS is. That is a 4 low momentary on my 500 LS is a little bit stronger than the 4 low momentary on my Pro 500 xls. It's hardly noticeable if indeed it's even real. The collar turns on and off with a little rubber covered button on the collar. I've only had it for a little while but it seems to work as advertised. The only reason I got a new collar is my old back up (a dog radartron) died awhile back and I only had one collar. I didn't want to have to depend entirely on my old 500 LS as it was new in 1997. Time will tell if it's as good as the old 500 LS.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

*500*

Thanks, Howard.
I have a 500 xl, so I can't really justify the change unless I could sell mine or get a real good trade. Do they run about $500, or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Give collar clinic a call and see what kind of a deal they'll do. The collar is under $500 I don't know what kind of a deal they'll do on a trade in but they'll do something. There isn't any difference in a Pro 500 xls and the Pro 500 xl, at least as far as the dog is concerned. They train the same. I wouldn't buy a new one unless the old one was screwing up.


----------

